# One Blank



## JBCustomPens (Aug 6, 2010)

You are given a choice to make a personal pen out of one of these 10 blanks only. What do you choose?


----------



## kirkfranks (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah,  I voted and it was 100%.  Oh... I was the first to vote:biggrin:


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 6, 2010)

Sooo, now you send me the blank and let me show you that I can?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 6, 2010)

DIW burl since you don't have Huanghuali listed


----------



## Mark (Aug 6, 2010)

I voted Amboyna Burl 100% heartwood. Love that wood...


----------

